# A poodle and his kids



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

OMG how DARLING!!!!! Love your pictures !


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Beautiful....maybe you could make cards or stationary using them. I'd love to hire a photographer for a day.


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

GORGEOUS pictures!!!  Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the pictures they are wonderful. Kids and dogs are wonderful combinations. I'm also envious of your weather. Shorts and flowers I can only dream...


----------



## LexisMom (Feb 16, 2010)

We are doing ours on Sunday and we are including Lexi..Got her a bow and and outfit..it will be too cute..I love you pictures they are awesome.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Truely the sweetest pictures! I LOVE Children with their dogs


----------



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!
Kids and dogs definitely belong together!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Stunning, wonderful photographs. How beautiful will these be for your children to see when they aare older? They belong in a magazine!!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you all! A friend did these for me, so I will pass on the compliments! I am partial to my kids and poodle, but thanks for the compliments on them too


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Love the pictures. The second one is especially amazing. Adorable kiddos.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Wonderful pictures that you will treasure forever!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Natural light is just SO fun to take pictures in, isn't it? Both your kids, fur and unfurred, are absolute dolls!


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

They are all great pics but the black & white is my favorite.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Your mini is so gorgeous!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

What wonderful pictures and what a precious time!
Thanks for sharing them... adorable all!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Your children and poodle are gorgeous, and the photographs capture that special bond perfectly. Beautiful, thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice! I love the second one... it looks like something from out a movie.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow GREAT pics! Your children and your Poodle are so adorable. I agree with Arreau it will be nice for your kids to see when they are older. I dont have any children but oddly Mister is very gentle and kind to kids. A lot of them come into work and he is particularly careful not to knock them over, he also gives them kisses....and sits very quietly so they can pet his TK. I think thats a kids favorite part, they love to squish it lol.

I think Poodles are AMAZING family dogs! I have no doubt that when i ahve kids Mister will be a great companion for them.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

My four year old and Captain love each other. Captain loves my 2 year old, but the feeling is NOT mutual :lol:


----------

